# How to train a sniffer dog?



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

Joey my 4 year old cavelier has learnt to find the exact stick we threw in the under growth by smell only ( I cover his eyes when i throw it ) 
The other day on Brighton beach he found the exact stone !

How do I build on this and get him following a scent eg to find a hiding person?

jessegee


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

The Wonder Dogs show had this on Sky tonight, looking at NYPD dogs, patroll/search & rescue and specialised bomb disposal sniffer dogs.

They first taught the dog to play with tennis balls, then find them. Then they put the scent on it.

All rewards based, a find was rewarded with a game.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

One of my class trainers has lent me this book which I am finding very helpful, as a complete beginner in any kind of scent work.
He is a police scent dog handler, he has three dogs, one trained in people, one drugs and I cant think what the other does 

Scent and the Scenting Dog: Amazon.co.uk: William G. Syrotuck: Books

I would highly recommend the book as you're dog sounds like he has a real apt for it :001_smile:


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Cool! I forgot to say, try to use something safer than stones they can damage teeth, and sticks unfortunately can cut seriously mouths, or of course ingesting chewed wood can be bad news to.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

RobD-BCactive said:


> Cool! I forgot to say, try to use something safer than stones they can damage teeth, and sticks unfortunately can cut seriously mouths, or of course ingesting chewed wood can be bad news to.


Good point, I am just on the lookout for a good rabbit fur ball myself. Not for scent work just general fetch


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Molly is really clever at scent work as well, I hide her tennis ball in a field and give her directions to find it. I think she would have made a brilliant Police dog[but they cant have her].
I bought a book by Roy Hunter called Fun nosework for dogs. There are scent games to play and a large section of it is dedicated to Tracking people. Agood read if thats the sort of thing you want to do


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Jack can find a plastic building access card (a credit card sized swipe card) hidden or throw in cover, blind, from 100+ yards. 

The key is to find the thing that the dog values (for Jack its a tennis ball, but it could be any toy - avoid food as its harder to transfer to a non-food object) and start by hiding that and encourage them to find it. I trained Jack by getting 3 choc tins with holes in the lids. 

Take one of the tins and put the ball in (put the other tins away) leave the ball for 5 mins to help the scent develop in the tin. Put the tin in the middle of the room. Call the dog to you - sit them up and place your hand under their nose and send them off (its good to always to set them up to find in a consistent way - then they will understand once you transfer the game to outside). Once they do any sort of 'indication' (pawing at the tin, staring, laying down, or just sniff one tin longer) lift the tin up and make a big drama about opening it up and a have a good game with the ball. As there is only one tin they cant go wrong to start with. 

Dont do more than a couple of repetitions in a session - you want them to be eager to play, not bored. Also it really seems to wear them out quickly. 

Next introduce a second tin - if they indicate the wrong tin - lift the tin open it and make a sad face and big comedic drama of "Ohhhhh dear not this time booo hooo hooo". Close the lid, replace and start again. 

Once they are consistently getting the right tin, add the third, and repeat.

Next start putting something else in the tin (for example car keys, or anything else you handle alot - so its heavy in human scent) - set them up as usual and if they indicate the right tin - produce the toy and start playing. 

You could mix it up and start putting some distraction scents in the other tins (I wouldn't use food, and make sure you use tongs to put it in the tin so it doesnt get your scent). Or start moving the tins outside. 

Remember its not obedience - its a game - it should be always be really fun for the dog, even if they get it wrong.

Have fun training.


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

thats great thanks so much, I have started in the hosue , hiding a soft toy, and he finds it everytime
I know he loves it because he gets this manic look in his eyes :w00t: and doesnt want to stop!

here's one of him retrieving sticks , he adores the fuss when he finds it










jessegee


----------

